# Snow wolf Quattro vs Virnig v60 plow



## HPSInc (Feb 15, 2015)

looking at these two plows to run on a skid. Pricepoint is similar so not a deciding factor. They are similar yet different.

Quattro is more automated in its operation and uses the wings a little differenty than how the virnig does.

The virnig has independent control over wings while the quattro is in either containment or backdrag mode. The virnig uses the wings in backdrag mode while the Quattro uses them as a rear containment. Virnig also uses front wings more as pushers while making forward passes while the Quattro does not, although the Quattro does have a little more shape to the moldboard.

Virnig weighs in around 1500lbs and is .19 thickness which I believe is 6 gauge metal, the Quattro is around 1100lbs and 10 ga metal.

The smallest moldboard on the virnig is 62" and expands to 124" with wings open while the Quattro has an 84" moldboard as its smallest option and expands to 130" if you have the pins set to wideout mode, otherwise you looking at 102" in containment mode.

Info:

http://snowwolfplows.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/2018_SW_Winter_Catalog_.pdf#page=18

http://www.virnigmfg.com/product/new-hydraulic-snow-blade-pusher-combo-for-skid-steer/

Videos











Any feedback or experience with these would be much appreciated, thanks


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Just go with a HLA or Metal Plessis wing plow. They're proven and not copies.


----------



## Mark Holman (Jan 31, 2017)

@HPSInc, feel free to reach out to me with any specific product questions. With hundreds of QuattroPlows in the field, I'm sure there are users on here who can give you their opinions as well. A couple I know of from my brief search are @MatthewG and @MajorDave.

The only comment I want to make is that, you don't have to pin the wings into Wide Angle mode to use the wide angle function. I found this out by mistake while I was using the QuattroPlow last winter. In fact, there was never a situation that I ended up changing the wing pin positions. I can describe how in more detail if you're interested, but I just wanted to make that clear as our marketing materials probably don't.

This means, with no extra controller in your cab you have a backdrag containment plow, a hydraulic angling snow pusher, a wide angle plow or a standard width angle plow.

Again, message me if you want to chat further. Always enjoy talking directly with end users.

Best,
Mark


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

None of my wing plows have an extra controller in the cab either.


----------



## Mark Holman (Jan 31, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> None of my wing plows have an extra controller in the cab either.


Okay, I know what you mean, and you probably know what I meant. But let me rephrase for clarity... the QuattroPlow doesn't require any electronic harness or connections.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Holman said:


> Okay, I know what you mean, and you probably know what I meant. But let me rephrase for clarity... the QuattroPlow doesn't require any electronic harness or connections.


Fair enough.

However, we have had more issues with the hydraulic component of our wing plows than the electrical.

The minor difference in cost from Quattro to hydraulic wing plow makes it a pretty easy decision.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Love our Metal Pless Wing Plow


----------



## Mark Holman (Jan 31, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> However, we have had more issues with the hydraulic component of our wing plows than the electrical.


Should you try another brand?  I'm only kidding you, I know you're a passionate supporter of the brand you sell. Hope you have a great winter, Jarrett!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Holman said:


> Should you try another brand?  I'm only kidding you, I know you're a passionate supporter of the brand you sell. Hope you have a great winter, Jarrett!


In all honesty I would really like to try a Quattro plow to see what it's like compared to our wing plows.


----------



## Mark Holman (Jan 31, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> In all honesty I would really like to try a Quattro plow to see what it's like compared to our wing plows.


Well, hey - we'd love you to do that. Have you seen one in real life? If not, we can let you know when we're in your area for a demo: http://bit.ly/QuattroPlowDemo. Or, we'll be at GIE+Expo next month if you're going there.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Holman said:


> Well, hey - we'd love you to do that. Have you seen one in real life? If not, we can let you know when we're in your area for a demo: http://bit.ly/QuattroPlowDemo. Or, we'll be at GIE+Expo next month if you're going there.


I have not. Filled the form out. Wife is having a baby next week, so I think GIE is out for this year. Maybe next year.


----------



## Mark Holman (Jan 31, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I have not. Filled the form out. Wife is having a baby next week, so I think GIE is out for this year. Maybe next year.


First off, congrats on the baby! Secondly, we got your submission and will be in touch at our earliest opportunity for a demo. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Holman said:


> First off, congrats on the baby! Secondly, we got your submission and will be in touch at our earliest opportunity for a demo. Thanks for your interest.


Bring your camera. I've got a 6-11 and an 8-13 Plowmaxx you can compare it to if you want.


----------



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

I own three snow wolf with the fast tach and haven't had any issues with them. I do not have a quatro but do have the virnig 156.

We run the virnig on a S770 and had no problems with that one either. The one feature I really like with this plow is the ability to dump one side vs the other saving on clean up time. I can push a mountain of snow with the thing, holds the snow out front really well. I have a video I will try to post of it.

I also have a metal pless live edge 8-13 on a tractor and that is my favorite by far but also cost 10K more.

One of the plus's of Snow wolf is Mark will always answer you calls and return them. (Haven't heard from my Virnig guy) I do think there are a few improvements that they could and should make to it.


----------



## Mark Holman (Jan 31, 2017)

IDST said:


> One of the plus's of Snow wolf is Mark will always answer you calls and return them.


:waving: Thanks @IDST.


----------



## TS79 (Oct 10, 2017)

What is the price difference between the Quattro Plow vs. the HLA snow wings or the Metal Pless that are roughly same size. The price I got on the Quattro was 7300-7500 depending on size.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

8-13 Metal Pless list price is 8995 plus freight. 

Just compare the weight of the plow. 1075 for an 8' moldboard plow vs 2070 for the 8-13 metal Pless. That should say a lot right there.


----------



## TS79 (Oct 10, 2017)

Y


John_DeereGreen said:


> 8-13 Metal Pless list price is 8995 plus freight.
> 
> Just compare the weight of the plow. 1075 for an 8' moldboard plow vs 2070 for the 8-13 metal Pless. That should say a lot right there.


Yes there is no doubting that the Metal Pless and HLA are build like a tank. And the price shows it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

For something you're going to keep 10 years or more, that's a small difference. 

Plus there's no cycling the blade left and right and whatever all to change your wings. Hit a button or flip a switch and you've got instant control of each one to put it where you want, when you want.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Im curious lead time on a plowmaxx??


----------



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

CK82 said:


> Im curious lead time on a plowmaxx??


I just ordered a Maxxpro and it was 3.5 weeks out with live edge


----------

